# Emu...happy Birthday



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

HaPpY BiRthDaY....hope it a great one!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Emu!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey BIG BIRD --Happy Birthday


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday EMU


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday EMU. You're catching up to me!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Today you can have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Emu!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday EMU!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope its a good one!!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Woooooo hoooooo the big 15!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

THX GUYS U RULE!!!!:jol:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday, EMU..


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

happy belated Emu!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Awww, I missed it! I hope you had a GREAT birthday!


----------

